# violette tropische Seerose



## Ferdinand (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Habe gestern von einem Kollegen ein paar violette __ tropische Seerosen(kenne die genau Bezeichnung nicht) bekommen. Hab die jetzt ähnlich wie eine normale Seerose in einen großen Kübel(100l) gepflanzt.
Habe den Triebansatz vom Substrat befreit.
So jetzt aber meine Frage: Kann die Seerose ohne Heizstab an einem sonnigen Platz zum Blühen gebracht werden?
Und reichen kapp 10-20cm Wasser übern Rhizom???

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Ferdinand (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: violette tropische Seerose*

Ok ich möchte meine Frage verallgemeinern:

Müssen __ tropische Seerosen* immer* auf einer *konstant hohen Temperatur** gehalten werden??
*über 24°C


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: violette tropische Seerose*

Servus Ferdinand

Dies schon gelesen 

Und ... ich habe leider keine Ahnung, aber ich würde auf dieses Temp.-Niveau setzen ...


----------



## Ferdinand (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: violette tropische Seerose*

Also ich hab noch ein paar Infos bekommen laut dieser Seite:

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/shop_content.php/coID/22/content/---Tropische-Seerosen

kann man so gut wie jede tropische Seerose bei uns halten (zunächst im Kübel mit Gewächshaube und später(Hochsommer) auch im Teich), solange sie bereits kultiviert ist.

So jetzt stellt sich die Frage was unter kultiviert fällt, weil ich habe da eine Idee:

Mein Kollege kann mir wahrscheinlich jedes Jahr __ tropische Seerosen aus irgendeinem privaten Thermalsee besorgen. 

Jetzt stellt sie die Frage:
Wenn eine Seerose von dort bereits Blätter und Blüten gemacht hat. Gilt sie dann (noch) als kultiviert?
Wenn das unter kultiviert fällt, würde nach der oben genannten Seite sie hier in unser breiten 
wieder anwachsen und Blühen. Nur das sie im Winter eingeht. Aber ich würde ja wieso wieder neue bekommen.

Wenn ich das ganze jetzt weiter spinne kommen weiter Fragen:

- Darf man die bereits dort getriebenen Blätter, Blüten, Wurzeln abschneiden, wegen dem Transport?
- Und hält sie die knapp 3-5 Tage lange Reise aus? 



Weil wenn das alles so Einigermasen funktionieren würde wäre das echt Klasse!! 

Gruß


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: violette tropische Seerose*

Hallo,

ich bin 'diese Seite'. Eine vorkultivierte Seerose hat blühfähige Größe erreicht und am besten schon Knospen. Sie ist ausserdem bereits in ein Gefäß gepflanzt und wird samt diesem in das neue Quartier gebracht. Wenn Du Blätter und Wurzel zurückschneidest und sie verpflanzt, dann beginnt die Phase der Vorkultur von neuem, denn sie muss erst einmal anwachsen. Das geht also nicht. Dein Kollege müsste Dir eine getopfte und angewachsene Seerose schicken.


----------



## Ferdinand (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: violette tropische Seerose*

Hallo

Ich denke dieses Jahr war‘s das wohl mit dem tropischen Traum  

naja ich werde die 20-30cm großen Rhizome zur Tuber Bildung nutzen und im nächsten Jahr sie mal mit einem Gewächshaus oder doch dem Heizstab versuchen zu kultivieren und es dann probieren.

In zwischen Zeit kaufe ich mir vielleicht eine schöne winterharte Art!

Könnt ihr da eine empfehlen? Welche: rot oder weiß ist; recht große Blüte hat; hohe Blütenanzahl ausbilden kann; und evtl. noch einen schönen Duft hat???

Ich brauche irgendwas mit dem ich mich trösten kann  


Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Elfriede (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: violette tropische Seerose*

Hallo Ferdinand,

so viel mir bekannt ist, haben __ tropische Seerosen keine Rhizome sondern wachsen aus einer Knolle. Hast Du die Seerose, die zu Deinen großen Rhizomen gehörte schon  einmal blühend gesehen?

Ich halte  seit Jahren  tropische Seerosen in meinem Teich (blauviolett + blaulila). Du kannst sie in meinem  Useralbum sehen. Auch andere Forumsmitglieder pflegen  tropische Seerosen, benutze einfach die Suche und Du wirst viele Informationen finden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Plätscher (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: violette tropische Seerose*



Ferdinand schrieb:


> In zwischen Zeit kaufe ich mir vielleicht eine schöne winterharte Art!
> 
> Könnt ihr da eine empfehlen? Welche: rot oder weiß ist; recht große Blüte hat; hohe Blütenanzahl ausbilden kann; und evtl. noch einen schönen Duft hat???



Hallo,

schau dir mal diese Seite an: www.seerosenforum.de


----------



## Ferdinand (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: violette tropische Seerose*

Danke für den Link!

Ich glaub meine Gedanken waren zu aufgewirbelt und habe dabei völlig vergessen euch zu sagen, dass ich nur über solche(unten im Bild) (wie sich heraus gestellt hat ) nicht kultivieren Rhizome / Knollen besitze:


Für mich sehen das wie Rhizome aus.

Egal ob Rhizom oder Knolle aus ihnen werden Tuber gewonnen, welche nach der folgenden Beschreibung (welche ich mit der Forum Suchfunktion gefunden habe) produzieren werde.
 Dazu werde ich sie einfach in einem Kübel mit kaltem Leitungswasser nun mehrere Wochen treiben lasse.

Dann kommt ja der bekannte Überwinterungsprozess.

Im Frühjahr(also März-April???) werden die Tuber dann im 9er Topf und warmen Wasser zum antreiben gebracht. Nachdem die Pflanze ca. 4 Blätter bekommen hat soll man sie umtopfen.

Ab hier habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

-	Wie groß sollte der neue Topf sein?
-	Müssen sie ab dann immer noch konstant 25°C warmes Wasser haben?
-	Nachdem sie im neuem Topf sind, werden sie auch nicht mehr umgetopft. Oder?

Und diese Töpfe sollte man dann:
A)	In einen Kübel mit 20-30cm Wasser über dem Topf stellen?
B)	Oder die Pflanze in ein genug hohen Topf pflanzen(vom 9er Topf dann in diesen), sodass dort auch die 20-30cm Wasser herrschen?



Ich hoffe ich könnt mir die Fragen beantworten und mich bestätigen.


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: violette tropische Seerose*

Hallo Ferdinand,

Knolle ist das deutsche Wort für 'tuber'. Was auf Deinem Bild zu sehen ist, sind zwei unausgereifte Knollen. Unausgereifte Knollen sind schwieriger zu überwintern als reife Knollen (die sind so glatt wie Kartoffeln und genauso hart), denn bei ihnen ist die Fäulnisgefahr sehr hoch. 

Knollen kannst Du antreiben und daraus neue Seerosen gewinnen. Ich beginne mit dem Antrieb Mitte März damit ich Mitte Mai blühfähige Pflanzen zum Verkauf habe. Die Knollen treibe ich bei fast 30° C Wassertemperatur an, die davon abgelösten Jungpflanzen kultiviere ich bei 25° C Wassertemperatur weiter bis zur Blühgröße. Danach stehen sie in ungeheizten Becken in einem Foliengewächshaus.

Die Jungpflanzen stehen zunächst in halben 9er Töpfen, zum Auswachsen kommen sie in normale 9er oder 11er Töpfe. Die Seerosen werden also zweimal umgetopft (dreimal wenn Du den Topf für die Knolle mitzählst). 

Da Du Deine Pflanzen nicht verkaufen willst, kannst Du sie beim letzten Verpflanzen auch in einen deutlich größeren Topf setzen. Je größer der Topf und je mehr Dünger zur Verfügung steht, desto größer wird die Pflanze. Gleichzeitig sinkt aber auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie eine neue Knolle bildet. Du kannst die Seerose aber auch in einem kleinen Topf und sehr hungrig halten, dann bleibt sie insgesamt kleiner, bekommt kleinere und weniger Blüten, aber Du bekommst mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit automatisch eine neue Knolle. Die Pflanze zur Knollenbildung treiben zu lassen funktioniert in unserem Klima nur solange das Wasser warm ist - aber zu dieser Jahreszeit willst Du die Seerose eigentlich blühen sehen. Daher ist Aushungern bei uns die bessere Methode um eine neue Knolle zu bekommen.


----------



## Ferdinand (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: violette tropische Seerose*

Ok vielen vielen Dank

aber aus meinen unausgereiften Knollen kann ich doch jetzt noch ausgereifte Knollen bilden, in dem ich sie in kaltem Wasser treiben lassen.

Im Bild unten sind noch die Krone und ein paar kleine Blätter vorhanden:

gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: violette tropische Seerose*

Nein, das funktioniert so nicht. Die Knolle bildet sich dann (bzw. reift aus), wenn noch Blätter vorhanden sind durch die die Photosynthese abläuft und damit die Pflanze mit Energie versorgt wird. Jetzt sind keine Blätter vorhanden und das kalte Wasser stimuliert die Seerose jetzt auch zu nichts. Deine Knollen gehören jetzt ins 30° C warme Wasser und sollen dort austreiben.


----------



## Ferdinand (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: violette tropische Seerose*

Ich glaube ich habe es jetzt endlich verstanden. 

Naja dann werden wohl diese zu keinen Knollen werden. Ist zwar schade drum egal. Ich gebe denen noch die Chance in einem „Gewächshaus-Kübel“ (Ein Mörtelkübel mit Plexiglas Scheibe drauf )

Aber wie gesagt ich möchte keinen Heizstab zum Einsatz bringen.

Aber großen Danke habt mir echt geholfen DANKE!!!!

gruß
Ferdinand


----------

